# amplificador para guitarra electrica



## TEO_RAZA (Oct 22, 2007)

hola a todos 

queria pedirles su ayuda

mi intensión es hacer un amplificador para guitarra y no se cual hacer

si ustedes me recomendaran alguno para hacer o algo por el estilo

se loagradeseria bastante

desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos a todos 

atte. carlos miranda   

chauuuuuuuu.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Oct 22, 2007)

aa se me olvidava  si se pudiera que fuera de unos 100 wrms porfavor chauuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Yo te aconsejaria que leas los post sobre amplificador en general, buscando las opiniones de quienes los allan armado, un amplificador de guitarra no difiere mucho de uno comun, la mayor diferencia la encuentras en el previo.

Otro consejo, siendo para guitarra si pretendes 100W buscate uno de 150W


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Oct 22, 2007)

hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta 

ooiieee disculpa si lo armo con stk 4048 servira desde ya te doy las gracias y saludos 

chauuuu


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

Para mi gusto ese IC es "Demasiado" bueno, yo buscaria algo con componentes discretos

Discretos = Si se quema se repara
Integrado = Si se quema se tira a la basura


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 22, 2007)

Un STK es como dice Fogonazo 'demasiado' bueno, si se quema es costoso volverlo a hacer y son muy delicados esos integrados. Yo te recominedo que mejor te vayas por algo con transistores, esos se queman y se reemplazan.

Puedes utilizar el circuito de 100w que publico Luciperro en 'Diagramas Amplificadores'. Para el previo, en la seccion Pequeña Señal, tupolev nos dió un excelente Preamplificador para guitarra, con distorsión incluida y control de tonos: Muy completo.

Si no quieres uno con la distorsión y prefieres algo más sencillo, hay otro preamplificador, publicado tambien por Luciperro, que funciona bastante bien y es facil de armar. Solo tiene control de tonos y volumen.

Saludos

P.D.: El archivo PDf del amplificador  muestra 2 canales, cada uno es de 100W RMS, igual el PCB. Si lo deseas solo arma uno.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Oct 22, 2007)

muchas gracias a todos amigos entoces me dises que el amplificador que publico luciperro me sirve =

desde ya las gracias nuevamente y saludos.


----------



## gonpa (Oct 23, 2007)

buenas como estas? esta buenisimo el amplificador se el pcb todo! yo tengo una duda para el q lo diseño en q programa lo hicieron? en el tango pcb.tiene cara q ahi lo diseñaron si lo diseñaron ahi les pediria q por favo si me pueden pasar el archivo asi lo imprimo desde mi ksa por el tango .desde ya muchas gracias!

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Oct 23, 2007)

ahhhh me olvidava este amplificador no lleva ningun tipo de disipador? por que veo los mjl acostado  o estos van paraditos con el disipador? si es asy q tamaño seria?


----------



## gonpa (Oct 24, 2007)

aqui les va el amplificador que lo saque de una pagina hace mucho por si alguien lo quiere armar y si ya lo armaron q me comenten q tal se comporta este amplificador en modo puente.algunos dicen q xplota otros q les anda de 10 bueno en fin ahi esta por las dudas comenten que tal?

estoy en armar este o el de luciperro de 100w para el cabezal de mi amplificador para guitara q estoy por armar y mas adelante suvo todo

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Oct 24, 2007)

montaje de los componentes


----------



## zopilote (Oct 24, 2007)

No tuve la oportunidad de colocarlo en puente, sin embargo te puedo asegurar que el TDA7293 fue diseñado para no sufrir los inconvenientes del TDA7294 en modo puente. Sin embargo lo tengo funcionando en modo stereo y da muy buena relación calidad precio. El esquema  lo saque de acá, que es similar al que me pasaron.


-------------
 zopilote


----------



## gonpa (Oct 25, 2007)

buenas! ok pero = no creo q estallen si todo esta ok = ya me decidire si por el de luciperro o este pero si lo quieres armar ahi esta casi todo lo q los caps de la fuente no son de ese valor son de 10.000mf les puse ese valor por q n me acordava cual era 

bueno ahi les dejo ese amplificador de 100w con stanby y mute si alguien lo arma a este cuenten q tal funca! chauuu


----------



## aleloco (Oct 23, 2008)

hola
una pregunta, porque dicen que el stk 4048 es "Demasiado" bueno?
no me sirve para la guitarra?

yo me estaba armando uno y ahora que leo esto me entro la duda?
me sirve o no para un amplificador de guitarra?

por favor contesten que ya compre el transformador y tengo que ver que hago con el


----------



## darksilence (Oct 25, 2008)

se refieren a que es demasiado bueno, por que es un integrado primero que todo con una calidad muy excelente, bajo thd, y pues su costo es alto, y seria un problema si se te llegara a quemar en el proceso de montaje de tu amplificador ya que es un integrado costoso


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 25, 2008)

los stk son los mejores integrados de potencia de audio frecuencia que vas a encontrar en e mercado.

1) no son tan caros
2) la distorcion harmonica total es inferior al 0.1%
3) se alimentan de 55v+55v con 6A por canal.
4) toan una frecuencia de trabajo desde 20Hz a 50Khz como mínimo.
5) la ganancia de audio esta estabilizada dentro del integrado mismo.

aqui te dejo un pcb, un esquema, q estan diseñados or mi, funcionana muy bien.

el transformador es de 40v+40v por 16A.


----------



## aleloco (Oct 26, 2008)

ah! entonces voy a tener un buen amplificador de guitarra jajaaj
ya lo arme
ahora solo me falta un buen parlante y listo   

una pregunta, que marca de parlantes me recomiendan?
que tenga buen sonido, ya que dicen que el stk es un excelente amplificador
prefiero comprar un buen parlante y sacarle todo el jugo al stk


----------



## dandany (Mar 6, 2009)

celestion peavey para guitarra


----------



## arields1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Celestion Vintage, Celestion es una marca inglesa de altoparlantes y Peavey es una mara norteamericana de equipos para instrumentos, dificulto que exista un modelo de Celestion que se llame Peavey.


----------



## dandany (Mar 8, 2009)

me olvide las comas jjeje claro que son marcas diferentes pero suenan muy bien


----------

